# Center console/Arm rest



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

Didn't know exactly where to post this, and couldn't find anything in the search on this very annoying occurrence. Anyone else get annoyed by their center console retracting to the closed position on it's own. I like mine fully extended however, it seems to find it's way all the way back on it's own. Have any of you put anything behind it to keep it fully extended? If so, what did you use? Trying to figure out the best way to keep it forward without anything too permanent, or damaging to the car, without making it look too "rigged". 

Thanks,
Bruteforce


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...earlier posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3992-center-console-slide.html

...a 'fix' is described here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/3168-what-up-armrest.html


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I hate that, i don't know why i didn't notice it when i bought the car. The first thing i look at is this on ANY car..

There was a member on here that put a wooden block and painted it the same color to stop it from sliding back.

You do, however, lose the center arm rest compartment, and a cup holder slightly...


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

They need to make it have locking spots when you slide it out. It would completely eliminate the problem


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...earlier posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/3992-center-console-slide.html
> 
> ...a 'fix' is described here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/3168-what-up-armrest.html


Thanks 70AARCUDA. Your search must work better than mine


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I really wish they would have just made center console & armrest longer & only had once cup holder. Looking at the 2013 cruze interior shots online(this may not be the US cruze), looks as though they moved the cup holders, e-brake & the armrest looks longer.(though not by much)
http://motoroids.com/assets/Uploads/2013-Cruze-interior.jpg


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I brought this point up to Chevy when I wrote them my 5 pg letter. It was on my "wish list" that they would make the center console armrest both longer and softer and be able to lock into place if it must be one that slides in and out. Hopefully they will listen, haha!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, I brought this point up to Chevy when I wrote them my 5 pg letter. It was on my "wish list" that they would make the center console armrest both longer and softer and be able to lock into place if it must be one that slides in and out. Hopefully they will listen, haha!



WOW 5 page long letter? I don't even write anything longer than a paragraph. ANYTHING.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I had a piece of rubber from a coin/sunglass pad from an older car that I measured and cut then angle cut to fit. My wife now has a place for her glasses and we are now use to opening the rest by feeling for that second release latch under it. It works great and since it is rubber it holds very well 
without any damage.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iKermit said:


> WOW 5 page long letter? I don't even write anything longer than a paragraph. ANYTHING.


Haha, yeah.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...tive-criticism-wish-list-letter-chevy-gm.html


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i didint even know it slides lol. my seat is almost all the way back anyways


----------

